# Pushing the Limit



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

There's the saying "there's no such thing as a dumb question", but I'm gonna push the limits here. 

I have several old car batteries. They are worth just as much with holes drilled and the acid drained as they are intact. 

I have a few stumps, cedar wild pear, and locust that I'd like to be rid of without hiring a stump grinder. If I drained those old batteries, took my cordless drill and permeated the stumps, then poured them full of sulfuric acid occasionally, would it help break down/ rot them?

Yes, I'm a bit of a penny pincher at times.

Bob


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I suppose there are the legal aspects to that. But you could always try it with one tree. I think I would worry about what is being put in my soil though.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Drill the stumps, as you mentioned. But then, instead of the battery acid, fill the holes with water or better yet, compost tea. Then cover the entire stump with more compost. This will make them rot faster, and won't add any nastiness to your soil.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Sounds silly but i know someone who drilled the center and dumped a bunch of pennys. I would question salt -lots of it since I can add it to the ground where I don't want anything to grow.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Cedar stumps are really tough. I end up having to pull them with the tractor.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

You can use battery acid to tan animal hides.


----------



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

To get rid of stumps I cut them down to almost the ground. I then make a fire pit surrounding the trunk with cinder blocks. I then fill that with brush and start a fire. The trunk will burn out. 

I'll never miss with battery acid. I've seen it go wrong to many times online.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Think of the ground water arkie 

I think Austin's idea is great. You could even call it a Bon fire and roast some marshmallows


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Drive some copper into the stumps and it will kill the roots. Without the roots taking up water the stump will degrade somewhat. After that burn the remaining parts. Large amounts of copper will kill any growing green thing.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

We hack the roots and pull them up with the back hoe,I think it might end up being more effort than its worth with the acids.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Jodi_berg said:


> We hack the roots and pull them up with the back hoe,I think it might end up being more effort than its worth with the acids.


If I had access to a backhoe, I wouldn't be asking about battery acid! 

Posted the same question on a firearms forum I visit and two different guys sent different links showing the active ingredient of various "stump rot" products being sulfuric acid!

Bob


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Arkie said:


> If I had access to a backhoe, I wouldn't be asking about battery acid!
> 
> Posted the same question on a firearms forum I visit and two different guys sent different links showing the active ingredient of various "stump rot" products being sulfuric acid!
> 
> Bob


Would those be "Organic" or "Natural" stump rotting products???


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> Would those be "Organic" or "Natural" stump rotting products???


Not sure. One interesting tidbit for those who think me some sort of "ecological terrorist" : The main use for "recycled" battery (sulfuric) acid is to spray it on the ground in citrus groves to replenish the acid level leached out by the trees! 

Bob


----------

